# DCC automation



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

This winter I will be shopping for a DCC system. I would like to have the ability to control my trains live, but also have the capability to run the layout under computer automation when I just want to sit back and watch. I would want the computer to be able to control things like collision avoidance at crossings, and operate passings and sidings so trains on the same track going different directions can be switched out so the locomotive with priority is allowed to pass while the other locomotive is held on the other passing.
I am only familiar with the very basic dcc operation. I have read a lot about the 10 amp NCE system and I have one QSI board already. Does the NCE system have this capability? Is there a better system for this type of operation? What hardware beside a laptop would I need? I have heard of transponding but I'm not sure if NCE does this or how it works.
I appreciate any info and experience offered.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The NCE system will do just fine, connect it to the PC and run the JMRI software, you can do basically anything. 

Look into the JMRI software, it's free. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

While not computer-controlled, you may want to check into DCCBitSwitch components, also. http://www.dccbitswitch.com . He offers all sorts of controls for sidings, collision avoidance, etc. I saw a demonstration of his stuff a few months ago, and was impressed by what it can do. It can also easily be bypassed for "manual" operation. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Basically, JMRI will interface to many different DCC systems, so again, standardization and non-proprietary systems are your benefit. 

JMRI software has several parts, including Decoder Pro, that allows you to set and save CV configuration files for virtually any decoder. 

In your case, you are interested in automation. Yes, you can make virtually anything you want with a computer hooked to your DCC command station, and a program you set up. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

you will also need blocks and detectors or transponding so the computer knows where things are and dcc switch machine control and you will have to write the instructions for what you want it to do ... not a easy task but doable if you are into electronics


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Automation is not like automation. The big question is what do you need. I always find that answers are provided without the detailed knowledge of the questioners needs. Therefore I give some general information:

ZIMO DCC has an automation function that doesn't require any computer software at all. In its lowest implementation you hand operate your trains and record (VCR style) all you operation until every part of that operation has returned to its original position. After this recording, ZIMO replays this over an over. The flaw is that in this form you are based on pure timing. You can improve this operation with ZIMO Track segment modules, which have also the advantage that they not only sense position of something on the track, but also recognize the decoder number and feed that information back. This doesn't mean much for the VCR replay function, other than you have now event based synchronization.

This function can be useful in a point-to-point layout with several stations and you desire to run 1 or 2 trains on auto pilot and the operate a shunting operation and a manual train to interface with the scheduled trains.

The next step up is Freeware software, which however, doesn't take advantage of some of the interact features that e.g. ZIMO has to offer, e.g loco number or better decoder number feedback for conditional operation. A good choice of full detailed automation with with ZIMO is STP software, which also has the advantage that is connects directly to ZIMO's CAN bus which is preferable because of no signal delays, compared going through the central station and interfacing via ASYNC/USB to the computer.

ZIMO's handheld offers the advantage that you can take any train over from automation by the simple push of one button (MAN=Manual) and and can hand it over to automation by removing MAN functionality again.

I can go on about the many different aspects, so it is important to understand your needs, the layout type, potential interactions to give you proper advise. You can reach me any time under [email protected]


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

I have an indoor layout and run 12 trains all automatically with" Railroad & Co" software. I push one button and the trains run themselves (after programming) The computer will not let them collide, turns all the switches, crossing gates for the routes I pre programmed each train to do. You can progam each train to travel as far as you want, and stop where ever you want in each block. These train start and stop at staions, and have the effect of a real railroad. I can manually run trains at the same time if I want, and it will run the routes around me. (i.e when the track is clear it will start the train).I am working on a un-coupling system to add some automatic switching, but at this time it is not reliable.

I am a modeller, not a runner, so this lets me showcase my models without trains "running in circles". It takes 43 min for the program to start over, and I have other trains that I still want to introduce in the program as I get them built.

Ray


----------



## High Ball John (Jan 26, 2009)

Another vote for RR&Co, it's great for automation.

check out http://www.railroadandco.com/

Here is my railway runing automatically using RR&Co:


----------



## High Ball John (Jan 26, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Don't get me wrong Railroad & Company is a good program, but there are many good layouts with STP done as well. Two main deciding factors:

The ability of STP to work with ZIMO MX9 and read the Decoder # allowing conditional operation. with RR&Company you have to manually enter the decoder numbers # then RR keeps track of them, but if you don't have block units every whereand it is possible that a duality can exit in your layout then RR cannot pick up on the different train and may make the wrong decisions afterwards. And STp versus RR&Co is not a prcie factor because they are in theri full version roughly the same.

Seond STP has its own CANbus interface which works much faster then through any central station. The CANbus interface sees the data at the same time as the central station sees it.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 

Last months Model Railroader has a pretty good article on DCC/computer based automation. 

Mike


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

I have used the DCCBitswitch system, Fred Hughes is very nice person to work with and very helpful.


http://vimeo.com/609545


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

NCE, Digitrax, Zimo, Massoth, CVP and others I am sure all provide the ability to hook your computer up to the system. 

Be careful with Digitrax because there is at least one model controller that they sell that won't program decoders and doesn't support the computer, you can always add a different booster / controller that does if you start with that very basic system. 

To connect to your laptop you will probably need a serial adapter, either USB or Bluetooth if you laptop isn't something like a Toughbook that still has a serial port built in. 

Many of the DCC vendors have USB adapters but make sure they support all the functions. The NCE USB adapter has limitations with communicating with devices on their control bus, but the serial port built into their controller provides access to everything. 

Radio Shack, Best Buy, and many places on the internet have USB serial adapters that will allow you to plug directly into the controllers. 

I recently picked up a Bluetooth serial adapter which has a range of 300 feet. I can leave the laptop sitting on the porch, out of the sun and still be able to see the screen, while the rest of the DCC control and power system is sitting next to the track. That turned out to be a much cheaper solution compared to finding a sunlight readable monitor to put out next to the track. My IPod Touch functions as a backup remote control if I am not at the computer or I can't use the wireless remote is tethered to the control. 

When you pick a system, the options that sit on their control bus will probably be the deciding factor. Also make sure that you are comfortable with the functions and the ergonomics (or the lack of) of the controller. The current offerings on DCC for the most part don't provide bidirectional communication - the standards people are working on it and I think the Zimo system may have one of the proposed implementations, at least their controllers talk about it. The control bus is where you put all the interfaces for the occupancy sensors and other stuff so that the computer can have access to it. 

I started off looking at CVP because of the low entry price. After a lot of investigation, and being able to play with a couple of systems, I settled on NCE which was a reasonable compromise of functions, add on boards, a full featured radio based remote, 10A booster power, and cost was within reach. You may decide differently. Also don't discount the European systems like Zimo and Massoth, they seem to be really nice products and they provide a lot of expansion options. 

Tom


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Thank you all for your responses.
I enjoyed the videos of the automated layouts. I have been leaning towards the NCE system because of the hand held radio unit and the favorable opinions on this site. ZIMO looks great but I have a finite budget and would worry about possible support issues due to language differences. I find DCC specifications tough enough even in English.







I have briefly looked at the mentioned software but am reluctant to download anything right now. Has anyone had any virus issues with the JAVA based free ware?

I think to start out I might try the DCC Bit Switch system, their site claims compatibility with NCE and as I gain experience I'll move to more computer control.

thanks 
Steve


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You are way safer downloading a known software package than surfing the net. 

I would not worry, if there was a virus in the software many people would know it. 

You can have viruses in anything, including pdf files... 

Greg


----------



## High Ball John (Jan 26, 2009)

Hello Steve,

Well argued.

No, I've never had any problems with viruses in downloaded train automation software. I've tried most of them.

Another growing option you could consider for wireless control is to use a WiFi enabled smartphone or Apple handheld device. This could expand the number of digital systems you could consider.

Check out this thread: http://www.gscalecentral.co.uk/f/m86321.aspx

Regards


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Dear Steve:

The new ZIMO cost less than you expect and is fully supported here in NA. All docuementation is available in English as well. And of course we offer training courses (Even online) and have full tech support here in the US. So neither price nor support should determine the DCC system you choose.

As we advertise, we offer free evalaution of the system - as the old German saying goes "You don't have to buy the cat in the bag". Oh do you buy suits without trying them on?

The features of ZIMO are truely outstanding and I know they will nor anything left over on your wish list. And the ease of use speaks for itself: graphic display, touch panel screen, concatunated swtich under one station name/picture....... The easiest programming in the industry and beleive me you will want to finew tune some of your operation.


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 04 Sep 2010 09:49 AM 
While not computer-controlled, you may want to check into DCCBitSwitch components, also. http://www.dccbitswitch.com . He offers all sorts of controls for sidings, collision avoidance, etc. I saw a demonstration of his stuff a few months ago, and was impressed by what it can do. It can also easily be bypassed for "manual" operation. 

Later, 

K 

Yes the DDC-Bitswich stuff is really good.

In 2008 I designed and built a single track layout, it had 528 feet on the main line. It had 28 blocks and just using the basic "Block Control" I had 14 custom Eggliners running on the track at one time.

Used one NCE Pro 10 amp system and a extra 5 amp booster for the stopping signal. 

All decoder (TCS) where left on #3.


----------

